# Jakarta hit by terrorist attack- Jan. 2016



## CougarKing (14 Jan 2016)

ISIS or Jemaah Islamiyah or Al Qaeda?

ABC News



> *Explosions in Jakarta Leave 4 Gunmen, 3 Others Dead*
> 
> By niniek karmini, associated press
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (14 Jan 2016)

ISIS-inspired or ISIS-linked lone wolves?

One of their victims was apparently a Canadian.

Diplomat



> *ISIS Claims Jakarta Terror Attack
> 
> Seven dead in a midday terrorist attack in the Indonesian capital*
> Putz_Catherine
> ...


----------

